# Chanel Nail Polish WITH PICS



## Socialite (Jul 16, 2008)

Photos of all the Chanel Nail Polish I have received or purchased this summer. 











My friend bought these for me on her trip to Cali.

first four polishes are the Robertson Boutique Exclusive nail polishes. The 5th polish is Chanels Nordstrom Exclusive





















sorry im in desperate need of a manicure


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not keen on the brights, but wow the silvery polish is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaleidoscope will be mine!!! Thank you so much for these swatches!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the pink one, it's a beautiful colour.
I also love how they wrap it up nicely and everything!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 17, 2008)

Ooh, I'm so excited now to see good pics, I just ordered Melrose & Rodeo Dr off of chanel.com   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Earlier in the week I got Gold Fiction & Kaleidoscope & they are Gorgeous!!!


----------

